# Our soon to be new addition!



## Hughsey (May 17, 2010)

Just thought I would share some pictures of our new boy Samson. he is 5 1/2weeks old at the minute and still with him Mum & Dad and litter mates. We have another 2 weeks to wait until we can bring him home but we're visiting regularly and taking pics so here is is!! He is enormous!!


----------



## Hughsey (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm, any idea why so small?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! He's sooo cute =]


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG how cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :001_wub:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahhh he is lovely


----------



## nellist (May 18, 2010)

gorgeous


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Hughsey said:


> Hmmm, any idea why so small?


In the second pic he doesn't look small for 5 1/2 weeks to me


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hughsey said:


> Hmmm, any idea why so small?


The first pic is very decieving as you can only see him head on so looks smaller, he is indeed a big boy in the second  x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww he is divine!! I don't think he is too small. I bet you can't wait! Not long now!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

awww total cutie!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Such a sweetheart


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Noooo dont do this to me Im so jealous, hes lovely


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What a cutie, congrats...Jill


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

so cute!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just read in your other thread you now have him home..Lucky you,he's such a cutie.*


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Woo another Lab owner 

He does look a rather big pup for 5 1/2 weeks old hmy:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I think OP meant the pictures were small not the puppy.

He's a cutie, can't wait to see more pics of him


----------



## Hughsey (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I can't quite work out how to make the pictures appear larger on the thread? :

Here is our boy at almost 9 weeks old. There is not a plant nor a cushion still intact in our house!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Aww I want another puppy now 

Milo's still a baby though, a big baby at 4.5stones but still a baby 

They grow up so fast


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

o, he's so cute!
that second pic!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how gorgeous, you lucky thing, beautiful.xxxxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

That is one cute little boy! enjoy him,they do grow ssooooo fast.


----------

